# Annoying things to do in a elevator



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2012)

1. Stand silent and motionless n the corner without getting off.
2. Greet everyone with a warm handshake and ask him or her to call you admiral.
3, Meow occasionally
4. Stare at another person for awhile and then in horror announce " you are one of them" and back away slowly.
5. Say "DING" at each floor
6. Make explosion noises every time someone presses a button.
7. Draw a white square in chalk on the floor, and then announce to the person " This is my personal space"
8. When there is only one other person in the elevator tap them on the shoulder and then pretend it wasn't you.
9. Drop a pen on the floor and then when someone decides to help by picking it up scream "THAT'S MINE"
10. Call out for a group hug and then enforce it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2012)

I would love to watch YOU do some of these David. Where and when?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 9, 2012)

If you enter the elevator that already contains a decent-sized group, face the back wall of the elevator (and ultimately everyone else in there with you). It helps to have a big grin.

LOL...I actually read somewhere about an experiment done with people in elevators, regarding that scenario. It operates on the general notion that people generally do not like to be stared at. This only works in very tall buildings (you'll see why). When you first enter the elevator on the ground level, remain in the front close to the doors and face the back wall. As the elevator continues to rise, people will start to ever so slightly shift/rotate their position to avoid your gaze. The goal is to eventually have everyone facing the back wall by the time the elevator is close to the uppermost floors. I don't know the actual validity of this, but next time I'm in a big city, I want to try it!
------------

Other ideas are:

- stare at your thumb for several moments, then proclaim loudly, "It's getting bigger!!!"
- sit in the corner in the fetal position, uttering gibberis (again, never getting off!)
- bring along some of that Nickelodeon GAK stuff. The possibilities are endless.
- start playing with one of those paddle-things with the ball attached by a string.


By the way, many of these can be modified into "Annoying things to do in Walmart"


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 9, 2012)

I have two elevator rides up to my office a day at work. My number one annoying thing people do in the elevator is when someone crop dusts the elevator car. You get on and have to endure the smell... then when you get off you worry about anyone who is getting on thinking you were the offender.
It happens more often than it should..


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 9, 2012)

My personal favorite. Push EVERY button to every floor. Good times, good times.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 9, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> My personal favorite. Push EVERY button to every floor. Good times, good times.



I went on a cruise with a friend a few years back, and it was so boring sometimes that we would just hang out on the elevator.... we'd go into a car, push ALL the buttons, stopping at every level, then whenever someone else got on, we'd either get off really fast so that they couldn't chide us or would stand there acting as if we were completely unaware that we were stopping at every floor. 

One of the elevators also had glass walls so we did a lot of people watching, and probably creeped people out since they could see us just as well as we saw them... haha, good times.


----------



## Neal (Jul 9, 2012)

Also, good ways to get escorted out of the elevator.


----------



## ascott (Jul 9, 2012)

Quietly repeat to yourself "don't freak out, just breath....don't freak out, just breath".....


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 9, 2012)

ascott said:


> Quietly repeat to yourself "don't freak out, just breath....don't freak out, just breath".....



I literally laughed out loud. Snarfing.  





Neal said:


> Also, good ways to get escorted out of the elevator.



There is an excellent joke unlined here.. *laughs*


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I have two elevator rides up to my office a day at work. My number one annoying thing people do in the elevator is when someone crop dusts the elevator car. You get on and have to endure the smell... then when you get off you worry about anyone who is getting on thinking you were the offender.
> It happens more often than it should..



This is the first thing I thought of (knowing David as I do) when I read the subject line.


----------



## Edna (Jul 9, 2012)

I wonder why David gives us direction for how to be annoying? I'm just naturally annoying anytime anywhere and I don't even have to try


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

dmmj said:


> 1. Stand silent and motionless n the corner without getting off.
> 2. Greet everyone with a warm handshake and ask him or her to call you admiral.
> 3, Meow occasionally
> 4. Stare at another person for awhile and then in horror announce " you are one of them" and back away slowly.
> ...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 18, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I have two elevator rides up to my office a day at work. My number one annoying thing people do in the elevator is when someone crop dusts the elevator car. You get on and have to endure the smell... then when you get off you worry about anyone who is getting on thinking you were the offender.
> It happens more often than it should..



"Crop-dusting"?...


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 18, 2012)

purposely sneeze and wipe off the person with a rag


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope I'm never in an elevator with any of you!!! Hahahaha  jk jk but let me help you implement and not be a victim


----------



## blafiriravt (Aug 19, 2012)

I once mentioned something about hoping the mechanics would hold in a full elevator, then wiggled around to test it. It was at a hospital. I re assured them by saying we were in good hands. Not a good scenario.


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2012)

> "Crop-dusting"?...



Fart
Pass wind
Black cloud
Cloud of death
Funky junk
and a number of other loving phrases


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 19, 2012)

ascott said:


> > "Crop-dusting"?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here in The Republic, we demurely refer to our chili- and/or burrito-seasoned "essences" as *Silent but Deadly*...but, then again, around here it's always been spectator sport...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 26, 2012)

These were all great! XD 




dmmj said:


> 9. Drop a pen on the floor and then when someone decides to help by picking it up scream "THAT'S MINE".



This one made me laugh the most!


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

Or when it's full of people say "now I bet your all wondering why I've gathered you here today"! Lol those are hilarious maybe I should try some lol


----------



## sibi (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah...You should have called this post, "Annoying things to do in a elevator IF YOU HAD THE NERVE." Btw, I hate it when someone is coughing his head off or sneezing without covering his mouth...ugh



dmmj said:


> 1. Stand silent and motionless n the corner without getting off.
> 2. Greet everyone with a warm handshake and ask him or her to call you admiral.
> 3, Meow occasionally
> 4. Stare at another person for awhile and then in horror announce " you are one of them" and back away slowly.
> ...




This was so funny I woke my husband up laughing. I've done this in the past, not on purpose, but because I forgot what floor I was going to. Never did realize who I pist off doing that  


Vishnu2 said:


> My personal favorite. Push EVERY button to every floor. Good times, good times.


----------

